# Shut Off Tivo?



## komobu (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you shut off your tivo when not in use. I know the small button on the tivo remote to shut off the tv, but what about the tivo itself? I havent seen any button to shut off the tivo. The light on the front of it bothers my wife on the one in our bedroom. I am thinking about putting black tape over it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

Just turn them off. Go into Settings>Display I think. 

A turned off tivo is a non-recording tivo.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

komobu said:


> Do you shut off your tivo when not in use. I know the small button on the tivo remote to shut off the tv, but what about the tivo itself? I havent seen any button to shut off the tivo. The light on the front of it bothers my wife on the one in our bedroom. I am thinking about putting black tape over it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


There is no off/on button on TiVo remote for the Tivo. What is available via menus, is putting TiVo on Standby:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Power-Saving-and-Standby-Modes

One of the things Standby does is turn off the LEDs in the front of the unit (assuming you have a Roamio).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Do note that the TiVo standby mode is not what the ordinary world considers standby to be--shows still get recorded and updates downloaded and made. 


> Putting a TiVo device into Standby mode does the following:
> 
> Stops sending video and audio from the TiVo device to the TV.
> Causes the lights on the front of the unit to go out.
> ...


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

You don't want the TIVO to be completely off, Standby in the menu. If it's just the led lights as posted above there is a setting to turn off the led lights.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

komobu said:


> Do you shut off your tivo when not in use. I know the small button on the tivo remote to shut off the tv, but what about the tivo itself? I havent seen any button to shut off the tivo. The light on the front of it bothers my wife on the one in our bedroom. I am thinking about putting black tape over it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


If the amber LED that blinks with any remote command bothers you, cover the front of the TiVo, use your tape or buy commercially available LED covers. If you disable the LED in Settings it doesn't affect the activity LED. I have a block of wood painted flat black in front of my Roamio.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

Do the live TV buffers continue recording while in standby?
Can a TiVo Mini be used while the main box is in standby?

CFC


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DatCFC said:


> Do the live TV buffers continue recording while in standby?
> Can a TiVo Mini be used while the main box is in standby?
> 
> CFC


That's no on the buffers. The tuners stop. A Mini can be used but you may have an issue when waiting for the host to wake up a tuner for your Mini. Same delay with changing channels. And the Mini doesn't know CEC any more than the host.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> That's no on the buffers. The tuners stop. A Mini can be used but you may have an issue when waiting for the host to wake up a tuner for your Mini. Same delay with changing channels. And the Mini doesn't know CEC any more than the host.


Thanks.
What do you mean by "CEC" in regards to the Mini?

CFC


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DatCFC said:


> Thanks.
> What do you mean by "CEC" in regards to the Mini?
> 
> CFC


You were making inquiries about HDMI control. That's another name for CEC.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> You were making inquiries about HDMI control. That's another name for CEC.


Ha. Not in this thread, which is what confused me.
Yes, I figured out that TiVo is not in the HDMI-CEC game at all.

CFC


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DatCFC said:


> Ha. Not in this thread, which is what confused me.
> Yes, I figured out that TiVo is not in the HDMI-CEC game at all.
> 
> CFC


That's sad since a Mini is one device that would take advantage of it. Right now I put my Mini into Standby before turning off the TV.


----------

